
Metaphor: VC as a Produce Supplier - jfi
http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2010/06/metaphor-vc-as-a-produce-supplier.html
======
davidu
I wrote a comment on the site, but I think this is a terrible analogy.

Keep in mind, _I've both been fired by VCs and I've fired VCs_. And while I've
never fired a produce supplier, I've fired other vendors and I can pretty well
imagine what it would be like.

And it's not just firing that makes VCs and produce suppliers different.

While they both might help you build your meny, you don't _need_ to check with
your produce supplier for approval before you change your menu.

You also don't need to check with your produce supplier before your sell your
restaurant.

I could go on...

